# Reproduction Upper Ledge Moldings, '66 GTO



## pete.crew (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck finding a manufacturer of reproduction upper door ledge moldings on 66 GTO hardtops.

I've found manufacturers of the door ledge molding itself, but I can't find anyone who makes the mold that sits just under the 1/4 window...

A few manufacturers seem to make the 1/4 mold for convertibles, but I have not been able to find the equivalent mold for my '66 GTO hardtop??


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

As far as I know they are not being reproduced yet. You may have to go on the hunt for good used parts.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of OPG but they seem to be the only people who have them (#G241007, $316.49) and I purchased them about two months ago. They are like the originals, anodized alum. and scratch easily just like the originals. They do fit well and look much better than 40 plus year old ones. I do like your car but of course it is identical to mine all the way down to the wheels and tires (black interior in my case). :cool


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Joe is that price for the set of four? Some stuff you dont mind paying the price for and other stuff you just cant understand where they are coming from. 
And Pete- that is a nice ride ya got there. I hope my 65 comes out as nice as your did. Very Nice. Cheers.


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, that is the price for the set of four that I paid. OPG generally has the highest prices but they were the only ones that had these items.


----------



## pete.crew (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for your help, the OPG moldings look good!

I've been told by a source that "Performance Years" may have the moldings as well, I have not yet had a chance to find the part number.

Also, sorry to disappoint you all but the blue GTO above is not mine, I just used the picture for display purposes. My car is below..

Keen observers will note that the steering wheel is on the "wrong side." The pursists won't be happy but I'm from Australia and the car was converted from Left Hand Drive to Right Hand Drive when it arrived in the late 1960's


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pete, That's a sweet GTO ! Sreering conversion is interesting....can ypu post a photo of the dash???? Eric:cheers


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey, that red one looks really good as well!


----------



## pete.crew (Jan 24, 2010)

I've found the PY product, it appears to be a new item for them. 
1966-67 GTO Door Ledge Reveal Moldings - Hardtop
Part #: RPD59C
Price: $279 for the set of four

My car is over a thousand miles away in storage so I can't take a good close up view of the dash but below are some pics I have "on file." 

The first two show the car when I bought it and the last is after an interior retrim. The car was originally restored in the 80's, you can probably tell by the steering wheel!:lol:


----------



## twomedicine1 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Door reveal moldings*

Does anyone know if theses moldings are reproduced for the 1965 gto hatdtop?


----------

